# What do I need for VAG COM



## FripsGTI (Feb 1, 2008)

I looked all over the ross tech site and am still confused. I read some of the forums and am still confused so I would appreciate someones help. I need a cable and software to run on an 01 gti 1.8T and an 07 eos. Where can I buy this and how much does it cost. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

1. You need a ross-tech cable. If you want to waste money, purchase one off of ebay, and then when you realize it doesn't work purchase one from ross-tech. I suggest you save money and purchase one from ross-tech in the beginning. I did the HEX-USB+CAN (http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VCHUC&Category_Code=VAGCOM) because it works with the most amount cars (and recent mk4 and mk5 cars).
2. You need a laptop. I'd recommend one with usb so that you can use the USB cables...much less finicky than the serial cables.
3. You need to download VCDS. VCDS is the new name for vag-com's software. It is FREE to download and will work as a full version with the ross-tech cable, hence why purchasing "vag-com cables" off of eBay isn't a good idea...


----------



## FripsGTI (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Code3VW)*

thanks how much are the cables? Are my two choices Ross tech and ebay or can I look somewhere else?


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Buy from Ross-Tech. $350


----------



## 99B5ondubs (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Code3VW)*

why is it that the ebay cables dont work? they should both have the same pinouts/wires connecting the PC to the OBD port?


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99B5ondubs)*

Most E-bay cables are reverse engineered from Ros-Tech cables and only run on "share ware" (older) versions of VCDS so they will only give you limited functionality. This means that, most likely you will only have the basic OBD2 capabilities and not the more advanced VW specific functionallity that is outside the scope of OBD2. Remember that OBD2 *ONLY* deals with emission requirements.
Probably the biggest advantage of buying from Ross-Tech is the steller customer suport. They are members of this board as well as the TDI Club and if you have problems they are usually a post away.
VCDS is recomended by By VOA in their Bentleys manual and if you consider that what you find for diagnostic at the dealers is $8000.00+ VCDS is a bargain.










_Modified by stratclub at 6:10 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stratclub)*

Comes down to what you are wanting to do with this cable. 
If you are looking to do basic things such as check/clear codes, align TB, simple logs on limited blocks, than an eBay cable and 409.1 VAG-COM program is all you will need. In total about $30 spent.
On the other hand the Ross-tech cable is able to do logs with a high sample rate (eBay cable can only achieve ~2 samples/sec. logging only 1 block), you have customer service to back you up, and the reliability is more superior than an eBay cable. 
It's all about what you need it for.
Also, when people say that eBay cables don't work, most of the time it is a user issue and not a product issue. But, I'm sure there are some cables that are just faulty due to lack of QC.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (6stringdesigns)*

What is different with the VCDC, when I scan the car it tells me the same as before


----------



## 1pt8t (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

na


_Modified by 1pt8t at 2:34 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1pt8t)*

Who said anything about generic e-bay cable?
I have a VAG COM cable purchased from ross-tech...what I meant is, when I first got it the newest software was 704, now it's 805.1


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

Are you asking what is the difference between VAG-COM and VCDS? Virtually nothing. We tried to trademark the name VAG-COM and VWoA objected followed by action to force us to change the name. So we changed the name to VCDS. 
To see what we added to the 805 release from the 704 release, visit this web page: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/revisions.html 

_Modified by bearthebruce at 8:18 PM 10-10-2008_


_Modified by bearthebruce at 8:19 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bearthebruce)*

Nice info, all I needed to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99B5ondubs (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

any deals on these ross-tech cables?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (99B5ondubs)*

Usually we don't do special deals but every once a while we have reconditioned units available.
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM


----------



## 99B5ondubs (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Theresias)*

Do you offer anything for HONDA? I am beginning tuning on both a 96 civic and my 99 B5 as well, I want to reflash my civic and be able to tune my passat too...


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (99B5ondubs)*

No. We are busy keeping up with VW and Audi worldwide. We have no plans to go to any other OEM at this time.


----------

